# Anyone else live in the Hudson Valley/Catskills area? :)



## tuckeredout (Sep 5, 2012)

Would love to set up play-dates for my puppy -- he's a doll and loves everyone but we only get to the dog park on weekends since the nearest one is a half hour away. He's silly and loves to be chased, but he's starting to get into a little bit of wrestling.


----------



## tuckeredout (Sep 5, 2012)

Shoot! I should of put 'Hudson Valley/Catskills' first in the title so that it might catch someone's eye from the main page.. Can an admin delete this?


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I used to live there, where do you live? I can't bring Max up for a play date, it's a bit of a drive from my house, but I know there's a dog park in Kinderhook now - how close are you to that?


----------



## tuckeredout (Sep 5, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> I used to live there, where do you live? I can't bring Max up for a play date, it's a bit of a drive from my house, but I know there's a dog park in Kinderhook now - how close are you to that?


I just moved to Wurtsboro, which is on the very edge of the Catskills.. Kinderhook is about 2 hours away. I've looked around for dog parks in the area after moving from Orange County but I don't think there's any around.. A lot of homes around here are on several acres so I guess there's not much of a need for one. : Any chance you moved closer to where I am now? Haha.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry, I have too much family up there - I get along with them much better when I'm 350 miles away! Wish I knew someone in your area, but I was closer to Albany. Is there a park where you can walk? That's how I met people when I moved here.


----------



## tuckeredout (Sep 5, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> Sorry, I have too much family up there - I get along with them much better when I'm 350 miles away! Wish I knew someone in your area, but I was closer to Albany. Is there a park where you can walk? That's how I met people when I moved here.


Oh, it's alright, lol! I know what you mean.. I live about 200 miles away from my nearest relative as well.  I was just hoping to set up some playdates closer to home, he loves other dogs so much and I feel bad he always has to wait until the weekend. There's a state park literally across the street from us that has some trails, we've gone a few times and haven't seen other dogs yet. But actually, a neighbor told me about a town park nearby that people will sometimes take their dogs for leash walks.. I'll have to check that out, I forgot about that. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

tuckeredout said:


> Oh, it's alright, lol! I know what you mean.. I live about 200 miles away from my nearest relative as well.  I was just hoping to set up some playdates closer to home, he loves other dogs so much and I feel bad he always has to wait until the weekend. There's a state park literally across the street from us that has some trails, we've gone a few times and haven't seen other dogs yet. But actually, a neighbor told me about a town park nearby that people will sometimes take their dogs for leash walks.. I'll have to check that out, I forgot about that. Thanks for reminding me!


The town park is where I met my best friend. I was walking with Max, saw this lady with a Golden Retriever - it was literally instant friendship.


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb (Jun 1, 2009)

We are in Wayne county PA, not far at all. A winter play date would be ok. Just have to get past all of the holiday stuff. I also need to visit that area for some geocaching needs.


----------



## tuckeredout (Sep 5, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> The town park is where I met my best friend. I was walking with Max, saw this lady with a Golden Retriever - it was literally instant friendship.


Ohh, I'll have to start doing that for sure.  It'd be awesome to find him a friend like that.


----------

